# Internet/TV Service in Playa Del Carmen



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi, We recently purchased a condo in Playa Del Carmen and we are looking for internet and TV service. Telmex has not yet installed cable in our development. Researched Satellite internet but it is very slow and expensive as you have to buy the dish. Also, we looked at Skye and Dish TV, Dish TV seems to be reasonably priced and looks like it comes out of Atlanta so you have America station access. If anyone has info on services in Playa, would greatly appreciate hearing from you.


----------

